# toc thor tandem



## kccomet (Oct 12, 2013)

got this in the mail today from larry on rat rod bikes. couldnt resist a quick mock set up. any idea of the maker, vertical drop outs, cranks and head set marked thor. i know thor made bicycle and motorcycle parts did they make bikes. it looks like the bike was a yellow color underneath all that black. got this today and thought what was i thinking a tandem and a project to boot. after a couple of hours with a wrench some light steel wool and a magnifying glass im glad i got it. now who made it. i love a good mystery. i wanted the watham tandem at copake guess ill have to settle for this for now


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 12, 2013)

its neat and im a thor whore myself (motorcycle mostly).........i was late to that one but im actually glad it went to some who will love it........off topic but i need a real messed up toc tandem

great project.......THOR!!!!


----------



## Wcben (Oct 12, 2013)

And here I'm just dreaming for a Thor rear hub for my Racycle!  Cool bike!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 12, 2013)

I have an armless Musselman hub for sale.


----------



## Wcben (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Giovanni, the Musselman is another correct option but I'm looking to do the Thor racing fixie.


----------



## thehugheseum (Oct 14, 2013)

i have an nos thor rear fixie hub and a pacemaker sprocket,not entirely sure i can part with either at the moment but i do have wants.......


----------



## kccomet (Oct 14, 2013)

so any idea of the builder of the tandem. lug work on the head tube, unusual drop outs. any ideas


----------



## decotriumph (Oct 14, 2013)

kccomet said:


> so any idea of the builder of the tandem. lug work on the head tube, unusual drop outs. any ideas




The old Wheelmen brand list showed only one Thor brand made by "Hibbard, Spencer, Bartlett & Company, Chicago IL."


----------



## bricycle (Oct 14, 2013)

That should really scream... 29 tooth in front and 7 in rear!!!! yeow!


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 27, 2013)

kccomet said:


> got this in the mail today from larry on rat rod bikes. couldnt resist a quick mock set up. any idea of the maker, vertical drop outs, cranks and head set marked thor. i know thor made bicycle and motorcycle parts did they make bikes. it looks like the bike was a yellow color underneath all that black. got this today and thought what was i thinking a tandem and a project to boot. after a couple of hours with a wrench some light steel wool and a magnifying glass im glad i got it. now who made it. i love a good mystery. i wanted the watham tandem at copake guess ill have to settle for this for now




How does one get a hold of RATRODBIKES?

I have a question about another one of their bikes and can't find a contact.

Thank you,


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 27, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> How does one get a hold of RATRODBIKES?




http://www.ratrodbikes.com


----------



## corbettclassics (Oct 28, 2013)

fordsnake said:


> http://www.ratrodbikes.com




Thanks fordsnake - filled out the info and waiting for a reply.


----------



## fordsnake (Oct 30, 2013)

Your cranks and sprockets are D & J?


----------



## Billythekid (Jun 29, 2022)

Anyone know where this went any updates with it ?


----------

